# On His Death Bed



## Jillaroo (Dec 22, 2013)

Doug Smith is on his deathbed, knows the end is near
His nurse, his wife, his daughter and 2 sons, are with him.

So, he says to them:

"Bernie, I want you to take the Mayfair houses."

"Sybil, take the apartments over in Pall Mall."

"Jamie, I want you to take the offices over in City Center."

"Sarah, my dear wife, please take all the residential buildings on the Thames."

The nurse is just blown away by all this, and as Doug slips away, she says ,

"Mrs. Smith, your husband must have been such a hard-working man to have accumulated all this property".

Sarah replies, "Property? ... the arsehole had a paper round!"


----------



## Casper (Dec 22, 2013)

:hee:


----------



## Diwundrin (Dec 22, 2013)




----------



## That Guy (Dec 23, 2013)

My first job!


----------



## SifuPhil (Dec 23, 2013)

That Guy said:


> My first job!



What a coincidence - mine too!


----------



## Pappy (Dec 23, 2013)

Mine too, guys. 7 days a week. Local paper 6 days and Syracuse Sunday paper. Put a lot of miles on the old bike.


----------



## dbeyat45 (Dec 23, 2013)

Me too and, thinking back, I'm fairly sure I was exploited.


----------



## SifuPhil (Dec 24, 2013)

dbeyat45 said:


> Me too and, thinking back, I'm fairly sure I was exploited.



Is that when you first learned to enjoy it?


----------

